# Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog'



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2011)

*Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog' *

Squirrels have bitten to death a stray dog which was barking at them in a Russian park, local media report. 
Passers-by were too late to stop the attack by the black squirrels in a village in the far east, which reportedly lasted about a minute. 

They are said to have scampered off at the sight of humans, some carrying pieces of flesh. 

A pine cone shortage may have led the squirrels to seek other food sources, although scientists are sceptical. 

BBC NEWS | Europe | Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog'


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 9, 2011)

First beer causes cancer, now zombie squirrels?

Shit. Time to get to the bunker.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2011)

We just need to send in reinforcements to squash the rebels...either that or send the bastards some more acorns.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor doggie.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2011)

I know...Weird too.  One of the scientists said he had never heard of squirrels attacking large animals before. That squirrels will only usually go after birds nests.  They must be starving or something.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

Or rabid.
Or mutant.

Or not really squirrels ATALL!


----------



## Tank (Apr 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ADeaQ_N-M]YouTube - Squirrel ATTACK (squirrel trys to kill home owner)[/ame]


----------

